# Do you think this is fixable? :) Suggestions much appreciated



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

So I got this tank I'd like to fix up. Has a small crack in the top right cover on the back panel. Problem is, it's a red sea 250 so I cannot replace the whole piece of glass as the over flow is built into it. The crack is still over the over flow and most likely the water level but I want to be completely safe. Below are some pictures. I was think I could get two piece of glass cut about 4 inches wide and the length of the height of the tank and just silicone one inside the tank over the crack and one on the other side of the tank(Where the last picture was taken from). As then it will be covering the crack from both sides and reinforcing it. Do you think this would work well?









Crack in top right corner









Picture showing where it is compared to the over flow.









View from other side of glass. Unfortunately the crack is not in a spot that is covered by the built in sump or I wouldnt worry so much. Its in the spot where the power unit goes so if water did get through it would be right on the floor not into the sump.
Thank you for any suggestions or help you may have on the topic


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

don't see any pics...


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

its kind of hard to see. Are you sure you can't replace the glass and just drill new bulkheads in? I would do the same thing as your suggesting but there is a big chance you might end up with the whole panel letting go if the repair doesn't hold its in a horrible spot thats for sure.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Well behind that panel is the built in sump thing so that would be a lot of glass to take apart and resilicone. Also it would not just be two holes to cut in the panel, but also the strange U shape for the adjustable over flow seen on the left side of the second picture.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Clean it really well and a bead of silicon on the inside and you are done.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

No need for the extra glass on top of it?


----------

